# Single mums on benefits



## purpledahlia

Tose of you JUST on benefits, How do you manage? im really scared !!:cry:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm not a single mum but you should be able to get

Income support- which I think is £53 a week for a single person
You will get child tax credits and child benifit

I'm sure you will be fine hun
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Think its 130 a week total,Possibly 150 if i get the 20 thru CSA for child maintenence. But how do people cope? bills, food, insurance, transport, heating, water, etc...


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

What I do is I sit down each month. Work out my money coming in and then my money going out on bills I spend in Total about 100 pound a month on bills maybey a little less thats gas, elcectricity, water, tv licence everything

and then about 150 for a montly shop and then I put some money away for emergancys each month. So you will have money to play with. You will be fine
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

I have money for a tv liscence saved, so i dont need to include that. Hopefully will have money to spare, its just a worry. Coz when i have to leave my mums, i wont have any extra till i get a job. £130 a week is what...£520 a month?? aahh


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

what is is 150 for??

Dont for get to include tax credits and child benifits
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

I think in total, like income support, child benefit and tax credits, it equals 130 a week, then if i claim CSA i can maybe get an extra 20 a week. So in total its 150 a week i have to live off, which is 600 a month. But i might not get the 20 from CSA for ages so might only be 520 a month i have to live off. so im worried its not enough, to pay for everything and still manage..


----------



## lorrilou

you should be able to manage just fine on that hun. you wont be paying rent or council tax and if you just manage on the basics for a while till your on your feet properly you'll get by just fine.


----------



## purpledahlia

hope so, i hate it. :(


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You will defiantly have enough hunni
xx


----------



## smartiepants

I manage on less than £600 a month after paying my mortgage and I earn a decent wage. I think you'll find it's perfectly normal!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Where do you live? with parents or by yourself?


----------



## purpledahlia

At the moment im with my parents but i have to move out basically as soon as shes born... MAXIMUM 2 months. So by Feb i have to be out, i wont be able to get a council house i HAVE to get a private rent. theres no other way. I used to earn 800 a month in one job and 75 a week in another job, and i guess i found ways of spending it. Now im really panicking. 130 a week for me and a baby, for everything. Im scared!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

thb hun, i live with my parents on benifits and i more then surive :) your be ok babe - plus you can get grants 

£500 pregnancy sure start grant 
£190 health in pregnancy grant


----------



## Kirstin

While your living with your parents and have some spare money you can start stocking up on things like nappies, wipes etc. If you budget you will be fine :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah i can start to stock up as of now, but i wanna use re-useable nappies after a couple of months so i cant get TOO many disposables, plus nowhere to store them. :dohh: 
The grants will be used to buy a pram, carseat, cot for when moses basket is too small, bedding etc. So doubt much will be left,


----------



## purpledahlia

I think TBH its BILLS that scare me, Coz u never know how much they will be. i lived in my old job, so didnt pay any, now dont, i contribute to my food supply, but i dont pay bills. The fact of eventually having them again after 2 years is scaring me!!


----------



## smartiepants

Just out of curiosity, why do you have to private rent?? Surely if you're going to be homesless with a baby, you'd be top priority for a place?

Even if you do have to privately rent, you'll be able to get housing benefit which covers the cost.


----------



## purpledahlia

Because I havnt lived in this area for a year so i dont qualify as having what they call a ''local connection''.. i moved from scotland to london and live'd in to work, and because i was there nearly 2 years my local area is there. And i am not from there and have no family or support there. I have to live up here. 

the housing benefit will cover most of the rent but generally two bed flats in the area are about 50 more a month than what the benefit covers. And as soon as i work i have to pay a percent, so thats what im scared about because the rent is almost 600 a month for a private rent flat. After a year i guess i could apply for a council house, but tbh i dont think im likely to get one.


----------



## smartiepants

Have you confirmed this with the council?? I'd fight for that one if I were you, if they've told you that, I'd ask to go above their heads.


----------



## purpledahlia

What about getting a council house? I did ring them and i was told i dont have a local connection to the area,


----------



## Kirstin

Are 1 bed flats any cheaper?


----------



## teal

I don't know a great deal about it but it doesn't sound right that you can't apply for a year. Especially since your family is up here :( 

I tried to have a look for anything on council housing in Scotland but could only really find this which mentions anyone who is 16 years or older can apply for housing anywhere in Scotland. 

https://scotland.shelter.org.uk/get...om_the_council/about_renting_from_the_council

There is something under allocation policies that the councils can't take into account how long you have lived in the area. 

Not sure if it will be at all useful for you. 

:hugs:


----------



## Emma1980

i agree, they cant do that... are you originally from the area? thats your local connection, plus you have family there, i'd appeal against that decision!


----------



## purpledahlia

basically all the different area's are like, midlothian, stirling, clackmananshire, fife, falkirk, etc... I cant just apply to any area.. well i can but its less likey to get me anywhere because you get more points with a local connection. 
basically, my parents live in a little cluster of villages, and in the cluster of villages they live in a rich one built around a private school, IF i applied to this area code ~(the villages) then id get put in a really really rough place, id be surrounded by druggies and whatnot. I dont have a car sorted yet so i would be completely stranded. Its really not nice the council houses here and id sooner cut off my arm than send my child to the schools here. I cannot afford the private school that we went too. 

Where i want to live is Stirling its the closes city, its got better school and its walking distance to shops and everything else. But no family live in that area code so i have no 'local connection' and will get less points resulting in longer waiting time.

The other problem is my parents postcode. The fact that you have to specirfy details when applying about the house your in now, And this house has 5 bedrooms, 2 living rooms, tv room, dinign room, 3 bathrooms, its a big enough property to house me, So the council look at it like, well you can stay there type thing. BUT my parents wont let me. Theyve saved for ages to get a house like this, it was expensive. They want to retire here and they have forked out a lot to have it exactly how they want it. they dont want a baby taking over. and i think thats fair enough, despite the fact i will KILL myself if i have to stay here longer than a few months as we fight. 

So its a really tricky situ. If i get a private flat and eventually a job then i wont need a local connection because i will of lived there a year and i will work in the area (and have a child at nursery or whatever in the area) 

If that makes sense to you... 

One bed's are a bit cheaper but then id only get housing benefit to cover a one bed flat, the housing benefit for stirling for a one bed is 390, and two bed is 490. most one beds are about 450 and two beds are 550, so either way i have to pay for some. 

basically, im totally screwed.


----------



## purpledahlia

Emma - ive not lived in the area properly for 5 years... i went up to uni in aberdeen and then moved to london,


----------



## purpledahlia

teal just had a look on that link, It just seems to be general advice it doenst help because its not specific to the area. Im on the council's website and i am going to ask for an application form, and ill apply anyway, but i already have one for the villages area code, and it asks ALL about where your living now, i just dont think i would get many points for it unless my parets write and say i have to leave. And although they say i do, and i know i do. i doubt they would do it formally like that.... it seems a bit cruel.


----------



## purpledahlia

This is from CAB website, 

Housing registers and waiting lists

While local authorities don't have to have a housing register, in practice, most will keep a housing register or waiting list of people who have applied to rent accommodation. You usually have to fill in an application to apply for local authority accommodation.

Local authorities have to publish information explaining how they make decisions about offering accommodation and the system they use to give priority to applicants on their waiting lists. How priorities are decided may vary from one local authority to another, but factors normally taken into account will be:

* poor health made worse by housing conditions
* lack of, or shared use of some facility, for example a bathroom or toilet
* an inadequate number of bedrooms for the size of your family
* length of time you have lived in the area
* age (where access to sheltered or warden supported accommodation is under consideration)
* length of time on the waiting list
* separation from your family (including a family which is overseas) because of inadequate accommodation
* homelessness - see under heading help for homeless people.

I only cover the last one, then it says -

Homeless or threatened with homelessness

You will be considered legally homeless if you have no accommodation which is available and reasonable for you and your household to live in. This includes accommodation in another country. You will also be homeless if you have accommodation but cannot get into it. For example, if you have somewhere to stay with friends or relatives but have been asked to leave, or you are at risk of violence in your home. You will be considered to be threatened with homelessness, if you are likely to be homeless within 28 days (in Scotland, two months).


and about the local connection it says 

Local connection

The local authority may refuse to accept responsibility if it thinks that you have no connection with the area where you are looking for help with housing. You would usually be expected to live, work or have family links to have a local connection. In this situation, you may be referred to an area where you do have a connection.


Basically altho i am a 'priority' being pregnant, i just wont get a house. Its impossible. Have to private rent.


----------



## bloodbinds

This is what i should be getting on benefits when i have my baby per month:

Income support: £257.20
Child Benefit: £80.00
Child Tax Credit: £ 161.29
Child Maintenance: £80.00
Maternity Allowance: £492.24 (until may 2010)

Which is a total of £1070.73 - of course this will go down to £578.49 once my maternity allowance finishes, which sucks, but hoping then maybe the other benefits will go up?

And this doesn't include any housing benefits/council benefits.


----------



## purpledahlia

Nope the benefits wont go up once MA stops. MA is extra, i should of been getting that, but no. i cant. your v lucky!! it pretty much doubles your income per month for at least 6 months! lots of opportunity to save.


----------



## bloodbinds

Yes, i know i am lucky with that!  Didn't think it did go up, but wanted to hope... lol. Lots of chance to save which is good - i love saving!

I'm in a similar situation with council housing though - it's true that they won't help much if you're moving to a new area with no connections - which sucks as i want to do that as well! But hopefully the homeless thing may come in handy! Otherwise if you rent privately make sure the landlord accepts housing benefits, that will help a lot x


----------



## purpledahlia

well if he doesnt then i cant move in because i cant pay that. the rent alone would be more than all my benefits put together. ive been emailing agents with properties for rent online and asking if they accept housing benefit tenants and over the last few months guess how many have responded........................NONE. im gonna be in a gutter


----------



## ames_x

bloodbinds said:


> This is what i should be getting on benefits when i have my baby per month:
> 
> Income support: £257.20
> Child Benefit: £80.00
> Child Tax Credit: £ 161.29
> Child Maintenance: £80.00
> Maternity Allowance: £492.24 (until may 2010)
> 
> Which is a total of £1070.73 - of course this will go down to £578.49 once my maternity allowance finishes, which sucks, but hoping then maybe the other benefits will go up?
> 
> And this doesn't include any housing benefits/council benefits.

Sorry to hijack purpledahlia lol :blush:

Bloodbinds can you get Income Support while claiming Maternity Allowance? I was under the impression you couldn't, not sure why lol.


----------



## purpledahlia

haha its ok! does anyone know, ive tried to do the calculator on entitledto.co.uk but i dont have outgoings on water etc and it asks for that? does it work if i leave bits blank?


----------



## bloodbinds

ames_x said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> This is what i should be getting on benefits when i have my baby per month:
> 
> Income support: £257.20
> Child Benefit: £80.00
> Child Tax Credit: £ 161.29
> Child Maintenance: £80.00
> Maternity Allowance: £492.24 (until may 2010)
> 
> Which is a total of £1070.73 - of course this will go down to £578.49 once my maternity allowance finishes, which sucks, but hoping then maybe the other benefits will go up?
> 
> And this doesn't include any housing benefits/council benefits.
> 
> Sorry to hijack purpledahlia lol :blush:
> 
> Bloodbinds can you get Income Support while claiming Maternity Allowance? I was under the impression you couldn't, not sure why lol.Click to expand...


I was under that impression too! So i gave them a call and asked, and they said because its maternity allowance and not SMP that i can claim from 28 weeks pregs - if it were SMP then i wouldn't be entitled - just taking her word on it really - and have sent off the forms for the income support, so will hopefully find out for definite if i do get it soon! Lol.

And purpledahlia - it will still work if you leave bits out! But it may be slightly less accurate


----------



## Shireena__x

hii not sure if its the same in england as it is scotland but i get 147 a week. 20 child benefit, 64.30 and 63.05 = CTC & sngle parent income support. all expensises paid for i.e medical, dental. tv license is 5.50 a week and water is 5.50 a week. milk tokens covers a month supply of that and 200 nappes for 18 pound from asda sort out nappies 4 a month i also have direct debits going out ov 90pound a month and i still save 30pound a week. housing benefit and council tax will be paid for you and rent. if theres stil more rent you cant afford you have to fill out a special form down housing saying WHY you cant pay the rest off it i.e extra 50pound = because i dont have that spare a week. down here theres bands for council tax and they start from 4.50 u have to pay towards council tax depending on wages the max is 50 pound, but it goes down to the penny ur recieving, and they do take in to account other expensises u have gpoing out i. e fone bills and that. hope i helped


p.s on entitled to. if you put the benefits your geting and out not workin all those water stuff shouldnt be coming up, or just put 0.00 :)


----------



## Shireena__x

oh and im currently living in a refuge paying 15pound a week out and 1pound for each wash and dry token, totalling about 6 pound


----------



## DizzyMoo

I didn't think MA was paid aswell as IS either, I thought it was one or the other.

Tbh living on £130 a wk for you & a baby is perfectly doable, You just have to be careful what you buy & where that's all. Your baby doesn't need food, only nappies/wipes & poss clothes although you usually have enough at 1st. Bills are not that expensive when you live alone with baby so i'm not sure what you are expecting them to be, But i live alone & my leccy is around £7 a week, gas is about £4 a wk. Water is £6 a week. Food just for one person isn't that much for a week hun.


----------



## purpledahlia

Im just panicking because ive never had to live on so little and because i wont be alone thats all. :( xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

But if you look at it realistically hun it is very liveable you just cant do certain things anymore thats all, But tbh you will have more money with a newborn than you will when they start getting older.


----------



## purpledahlia

I mean i know how to live on a budget and pay bills and run a flat.. I just usually have a job along with it, Apart from my hair and mobile and occasional takeaway theres nothing else i would normally spend money on, (apart from nights out but they wont be happening!). I am gonna get a job when baby is like 4 months. I'll have too. I have a 3 grand debt to pay aswell.


----------



## bloodbinds

Try making a plan for yourself. This is what my outgoings are going to be. The amounts i've put is really the maximum they would be in the month, as would rather over estimate than under.


Utility Bills: £70
Savings: £150
Phone: £20
Laptop: £40
Car Insurance: £60
Food: £150
Petrol: £60
= £550
(babies nappies etc is included in Food price)

I will get getting around £1050 (or £800 depending if i don't get IS)
So personally, i can easily live off the £500 (or £300!!) I have left over for the month, knowing that everything else is covered. 

And by me doing this plan has made me feel a lot better about it all - i feel as though i will be able to afford to live my life without too much stress of money being a problem.

Make a plan for yourself, estimate roughly what your entitled to, what you'll be getting and what your outgoings will be. If you don't think you have enough to live with comfortably, then try and see where you can lessen your outgoings (bring your phone bill down, pay less or nothing towards savings, get rid of car etc - in my case) to make yourself more comfortable.

I'm sure when you see everthing written down and worked out in front of you, it may seem less daunting.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, k, well, 

weekly i need to put - £10 into Overdraft debt

so thats 40 a month. My phone is 20, and a month on petrol id say would be about 70. I live in the middle of nowhere and need to drive even to asda or shops etc.

So thats 130 a month, Then the extra rent is 50 (maximum, ill obv try to find a cheaper flat but maximum extra would be 50 - council wont pay it i checked today )

so thats 180 a month. Which leaves 520-180 = 340.

340 divided by 4 is 85 a week. And with that i have to buy Food, Nappies, Wipes, And pay bills, i dont think its possible. I cant do it. Im gonna have to beg to stay at home.


----------



## purpledahlia

I live in a cold climate - i will have higher heating and hot water bills than england, I cant comprimise on that cos i woiuld be worried the baby wouldnt be warm enough.


----------



## bloodbinds

Ok, ok, hang on.

You should get about £570 (IS:£250 CB: £80 CM: £80 CTC: £160)

Rent: £50
Utility Bills: £80
Food: £150
Petrol: £70
Overdraft: £40
= £390

£570-£390= £180 a month to spend on whatever else you like - make-up, nights out, a nice bottle of wine! Etc - Of course i don't know how much your food is going to cost you, so im going off my own workings out there, and i dont know if you have any other bills you havent mentioned, but hopefully you will be ok on that! And after a while you can go back to work anyway! And we can get up to 80% off nursery costs and claim working tax credits which will get some more money in! Plus you're entitled to the Sure Start Grant which is an extra £500 straight off! - You will be ok hun xx


----------



## purpledahlia

How will i get 570 ? 

a week ill only get 130.. 50 income support, 20 child benefit, 60 tax credits? 

no? 

Apart from what youve mentioned i have just my mobile which i have loyalty on orange for my contract so its only 20 and unlimited txts etc, But il need a landline for internet, only the landline tho ill get free internet with orange. So Add 20 for mobile and i dunno.. 30 for landline?! not sure,

When you say 80 - CM whats that? Child Maintenence? I wont get that for ages, It takes months to get sorted cos i dont know his home adress or work name (he moved), so im not counting any maintenence cos i dont even know if ill get any.


----------



## purpledahlia

unfortunately the 500 is going on baby things before the baby arrives, cot, mattess, bedding, changing mats, towels, basically everything apart from clothes as i have loads of those already. So i cant assume ill have any left. HIP grant going on pram but wont cover full cost. God i hate the FOB, hes off to bloody ICELAND for a holiday, nights out, etc . and im stuggling with his child. asshole. hes not even offered to buy a TEDDY.


----------



## Kirstin

I would be emailing fob asking for some money to pay for things like a pram, I dont see why he shouldnt provide something for his child


----------



## purpledahlia

How do i ask for 400 quid tho.. Id rather borrow it or ask my parents =, He is an idiot and i cant trust him. He would probably say no anyway.


----------



## Kirstin

Just say "Can you help me out with some things for the baby" even if he just gives you £100 its better than nothing and if he says no when he turns around again and decides he wants to be in the babys life you can just bring the fact he refused to provide for her up :D


----------



## purpledahlia

hmm, true. ill think about it, even if he gives me some money when she arrives i can save it aswell for when we're short one month or sthing. i just didnt realisit was less than 150 id get and i didnt realise my boss wud fuck me over!


----------



## ofatu

Wow, I cant believe how different the welfare system is there? I am in Australia. I have 4 children and currently receive from the government (single parent) $1400 a fortnight. I also recieve on top of that about $200 a fortnight child support. Whilst I am far from rich I manage and am even able to save. With this next one coming soon, I am due in about 5 weeks my payments will rise again. An extra $400 a fortnight for 6 months (baby bonus) as well as additional $230 fortnightly. And whatever extra child support the CSA manages to get from him.

I do pay private rent though. And I guess things like electricity and gas are probably a bit different here. 

I hope your ex helps you out, I am not counting on any help from my ex either. :(


----------

